
Best API code generator - mpithapurwala
What are the best API code generator tools available right now ? I have looked into Swagger. Are there better ones available ?
======
rdli
What kind of APIs are you trying to generate? If you're trying to do more than
REST/HTTP APIs, you can check out Quark
([https://github.com/datawire/quark](https://github.com/datawire/quark)).

------
jstoiko
I've used [https://github.com/mulesoft-labs/raml-
generator](https://github.com/mulesoft-labs/raml-generator) it let's you
define your templates in handlebar.

I kinda favor the parsing/runtime concept over codegen. I find codegen hard to
maintain.

What are you trying to achieve?

------
deviloflaplace
We're developing apiplug.com to solve this problem. We also produce swagger
documentation as a side product. Free in beta right now. Supports nodejs &
php.

